# Sea France carnet



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thinking of purchasing the Sea France multi- ticket carnet. Does anyone know if they want all the dates of travel when you book.

Sooty10


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

In my third year of using this and in my opinion is the best way to book if several trips are planned, very flexible. They only want the first day of travel and even this is flexible, can be changed at any time with no penalty. You can also use it on any vehicle and even give a couple away if you wish.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Been to the website but couldn't find anything about the muti ticket carnet. How do you find out about the deal?

Dick


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Rupert, if you want to change your date can you just turn up at the port in France or have you to phone them to change date.

Sooty10


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just click on Offers


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I was looking at this too. However people keep telling me that Sea France are in administration and possibly not going to continue.

Not sure what the situation is but am very tempted by the carnet.

Sonja


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

sooty10 said:


> Thanks Rupert, if you want to change your date can you just turn up at the port in France or have you to phone them to change date.
> 
> Sooty10


You can just turn up but we have taken to telephoning the previous evening as on certain times of the year their may only be a ferry every two hours. We never book except the first outward trip, when we are coming home tel. day before or that morning. This year on one trip only tel. while my wife was getting some last minute shopping in Calais, it has never been a problem. As for the going bust bit mentioned this has been going on for some time so we always pay by credit card to safeguard ourselves.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I use Seafrance Carnets

not always the cheapest crossing but its so flexible & convenient

details on the Web here :-

carnet

I don't like paying for 0871 numbers & this call can lasts quite a few minutes so just email seafrance with your phone number & they will call you back

email them on this address:- [email protected]

(remember the really cheap crossings generally cannot be altered)


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

As a point of interest, I always use a carnet, and this year also discovered (got proof in an email) that although the carnet only lasts for one year, as long as you use the last of the outgoing carnet crossings within the year you do not necessarily have to return within the year.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Anyone heard about these SeaFrance Carnet price rises ?

the bit about the valid start from date is interesting

_As a regular customer of SeaFrance we wanted to warn you about a forthcoming price rise of our multi-ticket carnet in 2011.

As a past purchaser of our multi-ticket carnet we would like to offer you the chance to purchase your next multi-ticket carnets at 2010 prices.

*Don't worry if your existing carnet tickets do not run out until 2011 - these new tickets will not start their "valid from" date until your first outward journey with us 
(and hence not expire until 12 months after that date). *

But be quick as this offer ends the 30 November 2010. Please follow the link below if you would like more information about our current multi-ticket carnet fares.

To qualify for the early booking offer you will need to book and purchase your carnet by 30 November 2010 via our contact centre only._


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes - we were told of the price rise when we just bought our new one. 1st crossing booked for mid December so 12mths from them at current price.
Not always the cheapest, but we just like turning up and getting on without even thinking about it.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Please ,how much does it cost ?

Les

Ps ...just seen the prices,worth thinking about, thanks.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Trek

I've just had my email with those details. Definately going to make use of that offer. Thinking about it, pay at 2010 prices and use in 2012 even


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lifestyle

cost for 3 returns was £207 for an under 8 metre motorhome (thats an additional £2.50 per crossing onto the car carnet price)

but don't know what the new prices will be after 30/11/2010


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Surely 3 crossings under 8 metres is £192

http://www.seafrance.com/cs/Satellite/uk/offers/frequent-traveller-offers?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Murano

Supplements apply for motorhomes 
(an additional supplement applies for motorhomes over 8 metres in length)

standard price is £32 (for cars) +£2.50 supplement for a motorhome under 8 metres

so £34.50 *6 = £207 & thats what I paid in Sept 2010 for 3 returns 

there is an extra payment for a motorhome over 8 metres but I dont know what that is


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not cheap if u r over 7m


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Trek

The only reference I see to supplements is

"This offer is not available for vans or mini buses. Supplements apply for motorhomes (an additional supplement applies for motorhomes over 8 metres in length) 
A supplement of up to £25 applies when booking peak dates and times - A £5 summer supplement is applicable from 22 July to 31 August 2011. Full details are specified below"

So that I can blind them with science when I book where does the £2.50 come from ?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We used the Seafrance carnet last year before they introduced the 8mtr supplement. £31 per crossing. For 2010 they introduced the new supplement and wow our prices jumped to over £75 per crossing - dearer than the tunnel

8Mtr + vans beware

If you do get one though its simplicity itself - we never booked, just turned up and it went as clockwork. Highly recommend it if you are under 8 mtrs


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Murano

the £2.50 is the motorhome under 8 Metre in length supplement

from their website:-

Fares are valid for crossings for a car (or motorhome) and up to 9 passengers

This offer is not available for vans or mini buses

Supplements apply for motorhomes (i.e. £2.50 each way if under 8 metres)

(an additional supplement applies for motorhomes over 8 metres in length)

when I first used these Seafrance carnets I paid the same as for a car but then they made changes & for the last couple of years Seafrance had priced the Carnet so any motorhome over 5.5 metres paid substantially more - so I travelled P&O. then they changed it to the current scheme (+£2.50) & therefore got my custom back. my guess is that the are going to put up the motorhome prices again 


so if you want a good deal on 3 flexible returns or more-(with the extra costs of peak periods) then grab it now before they go up


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

This Carnet offers excellent value, especially if you have to travel in school holiday periods (with exceptions but not too many) 

I have just checked the cost of a return ticket for a 7.3m MH for next August and the CHEAPEST I can find, travelling at really stupid times in the middle of the night is in the region of £170! Dont forget thats for just ONE return trip !!

This time last year I booked a return crossing for August this year for £73. 

So just over 200 quid for THREE return crossings, in my view, works out as a bargain. Now wheres the link to that "say no to 0870 numbers" website.

(edit) B*****er the only alternative number listed is a French one so its email and ask for a return call for me then) 

BUT is it worth waiting untill January to see if the prices tumble ?? (extra VAT on everthing then of course ) Oh decisions decisions !!

(further edit) emailed them as suggested, they rang back inside 20 minutes, confirmed everything as in the above posts, as in you can travel at pretty much any time you want, no cost to ammend any booking you have made etc, so 3 crossing carnet purchased for the total of £207 (£69 per return) bargain !!

Now wheres my "All the Aires" book??


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

For the last 2 or 3 years NorfolkLine has done deals through the NEC Show.

I've booked three returns for total of £144 which have great flexibilty. Although it's not "turn up when you like" you can change any of the dates with 24hrs notice.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if you cannot (could not) get to the NEC to take advantage of the deal, (or no-one put the details on here if appropriate) its pretty academic isnt it ??


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> But if you cannot (could not) get to the NEC to take advantage of the deal, (or no-one put the details on here if appropriate) its pretty academic isnt it ??


But the details where put on here with the code no's by Autostratus on 19th october.

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oops sorry !!!!

Must have missed that one b*gger !!


----------

